# 2 more Best Buy execs ousted



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: Minneapolis Star Tribune


----------



## tistru (Oct 29, 2012)

I really hope that B&M stores do not go under. I use amazon, newegg etc just like the next man but there will always be situations where you need to go to a store and see the product before you buy. All this talk about how EVERYTHING will go online is depressing...


----------

